# Heat in the hoof and lameness- possible causes?



## Coffee_Bean (28 October 2008)

My horse came in noticeably nodding in trot today, and there was heat in her right fore. She wasn't hopping lame like an abcess was about to pop out, looked fine in walk and she was a bit better on a surface than on hard ground.

She was lame a few weeks ago on the same leg, only very slightly though and I am pretty sure there was no heat, she came sound after a few days, and we put it down to a pulled muscle or something.

Now I have the farrier coming tomorrow to investigate, but any ideas what it is likely to be?


----------



## Nailed (28 October 2008)

Sounds like it could be an abcess, Sometimes the lameness is onset slowly not completely acute. The farrier will fine signs of an abcess if it is one.

It may also be a corn or bruising which are also possibilities.
If she has recently been shod, it was also be nail bound.

The possibilities are endless and i couldnt really say without looking at the horse.

My Guess??  Abcess.

PS Glad to see you called your farrier before your vet!!!

Lou x


----------



## susannita (28 October 2008)

This time of year is laminitis weather, swings in temperature, first frost, fructans in the grass go crazy!  I had a hunter that sounds just as you describe, vet thought he had broken his pedal bone, until he had a full on laminitis attack a couple of weeks later.  Just bear it in mind, if you reduce his grazing and he improves it could well be.  Its a complete misnomer that only small fat ponies get laminitis.

Fingers crossed its nothing sinister!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (28 October 2008)

Lami,  ? check for a digital pulse on fetlock.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (28 October 2008)

Doubt it would be lami, she is not fat at all, but will check for pulse tomorrow, she was showing no symptoms of it, but will do a thorough check tomorrow.

Not just been shod but is due around now, but that shouldn't make her lame.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## susannita (28 October 2008)

My hunter was hunting 2 days a week at the time of his attack and was in no way fat - turns out his was actually toxic laminitis - ie poisoned.

As I said before - laminitis is not just carbohydrate induced.

The vet fully expected him to be skin and bone within weeks of him coming down with it - he was already on a low starch/low sugar diet so thankfully he maintained some weight.

The other thing to consider re laminitis is that it could be mechanical - ie caused by either trauma to the feet or hoof imbalance - either of which are scarily easy to incur.

As I said before, it is certainly worth looking at as a possibility as she DOES have symptoms of laminitis - the classic rocking is in the most acute of attacks and often when affesting all feet.  it can just affect one or one more than the others and appear lame.

Hopefully it is just a simple abcess/bruise or something but quiz you farrier/vet about it if it doesn't resolve quickly.


----------



## Donkeymad (28 October 2008)

I's suspect an abscess too. Would recommend you call farrier or vet in a few days if it does not clear


----------



## Coffee_Bean (28 October 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I have the farrier coming to see her tomorrow afternoon, so will keep you updated if anything is noticed.


----------

